# Couple of Sierra Laser Cut Designs



## Ken Wines (Jan 24, 2018)

Thanks to the warming trend I was able to get a little laser time in the shop last week. I was browsing an old ornament design book from the 1800's and found the first pattern. I'm really liking the counterbalanced symmetry. Blank fits Sierra style pens and has 48 inlays. Woods are walnut and maple.

The second is a Sierra laser inlaid and segmented blank that I came up with. Woods are walnut, cherry, maple, and osage orange. There are 16 inlays and 5 segments.


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jan 24, 2018)

Both demonstrate exceptional talent and design.

Nice job...


----------



## mark james (Jan 24, 2018)

Oh Oh, Door #2!  Both are exceptional.  Thanks for sharing Ken.  Now get back and be creative :wink:


----------



## magpens (Jan 24, 2018)

I LIKE !


----------



## More4dan (Jan 24, 2018)

I am always impressed by your creativity.  Every time I see your blanks I think of M. C. Essher's drawings with repeating patterns and think they would make a really cool blank.  Like these.


----------



## Ken Wines (Jan 24, 2018)

mg_dreyer said:


> Both demonstrate exceptional talent and design.
> 
> Nice job...



Thanks, Mark.  I really can take credit for the first one.  I found it an old book.  I'm always in search of some of the older books on design.  There are lots of resources out there in the Public Domain it's just a matter of having the time to look for them.  I see a lot of centuries old design reemerging into our modern times.


----------



## Ken Wines (Jan 24, 2018)

mark james said:


> Oh Oh, Door #2!  Both are exceptional.  Thanks for sharing Ken.  Now get back and be creative :wink:



Thanks, Mark.   I like the first one based upon symmetry and counterbalance.  Those old guys (not PC I guess, could have been gals)  had their act together.   I hope to get into more of the random designs like Door #2.  Still working on clamping jigs to get the end to end lateral pressure needed for good glue joints on the ring segments.


----------



## Terredax (Jan 24, 2018)

More4dan said:


> I am always impressed by your creativity.  Every time I see your blanks I think of M. C. Essher's drawings with repeating patterns and think they would make a really cool blank.  Like these.



Those are Tessellation designs, if you didn't already know that.
There are many patterns, and I've always been intrigued by them.

I once had a book that explained how to create them, but I have no idea where it went.


----------



## Ken Wines (Jan 24, 2018)

magpens said:


> I LIKE !



Thanks, Mal.


----------



## Ken Wines (Jan 24, 2018)

More4dan said:


> I am always impressed by your creativity.  Every time I see your blanks I think of M. C. Essher's drawings with repeating patterns and think they would make a really cool blank.  Like these.



Thanks, Danny.   Escher is truly an inspiration and was certainly a genius when it comes to designing repeating pattern art.  All of his work is still under copyright.  I do hope to someday do an original composition based upon his techniques.  I have not acquired the skill set yet to draw non geometric shapes but may have to try it once anyway.


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 24, 2018)

Outstanding work.


----------



## ajollydds (Jan 24, 2018)

Simply fabulous!


----------



## TonyL (Jan 24, 2018)

It is a good thing that you have the skill and patience to do this craft; I sure don't! Still selling your dog paw pens on the professor. Another fair coming this spring and I will place another order.


----------

